# Frog Gigging



## 2angelwings (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I am probably the only woman alive who has ever asked their husband to take them gigging for frogs for their anniversary, but I did. My husband remembers only going once as a small child and I have never been or seen it done. Is there some brand of equipment that is better than others? He happened to be up at our local pawn shop the other day and noticed there was a set of gigging prongs ( I guess maybe that is what you would call them?) for sale, but it didn't have the poles with them. I'm not even sure how long of a pole you would need. How much does it usually cost to buy the equipment needed to go gigging? I'd hate to pay new prices for something used.

I have to tell you, I am a little nervous about accidently jerking the boat and falling in the water, in the dark with a bunch of snakes, when I can't swim. Even wearing a life jacket, the thought of being in a pond in the dark with snakes really freaks me out!! 

Anything you can tell me about this, I'd love to hear.


----------



## 2angelwings (Feb 13, 2009)

Oops, I'm sorry...I just noticed this question was already asked down below. But, if you have anything else to add, please go ahead!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok this might help.I always like going where there was Cattle,they clean the sides of Ponds down to where the Frogs are easy to see.I wouldn't worry about Snakes it one in a million chance you would ever get bit and about that much more that it would hurt you.

Have extra Lights.

Thats about all I can think of.

big rockpile


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Chill out, put the anxiety out of your mind, go for it, and have a great time. That's all there is to it.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

You can make the handle out of dow rods like used in closets to hang your clothes on. Buy one reasonably long, 6ft. at least. Try it and if it seems too long, cut it down. You can trim the end down to fit in the prong.

.


----------



## 2angelwings (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a good idea to use dow rods. I'll have to tell my husband that one. I guess we could buy the stuff and walk down to our little bitty ole' pond and give it try before we take off on a big gigging venture.

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## WendyW. (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have a spotlight? You have to have a spotlight or two. 

The poles are long. Like shovel handles. Of course, I know people who catch the frog with their hands. 

Around here we go frogging from the bed of a truck, slowing rolling down the country roads along the irrigation canals or actually get in a boat. 

One person holds the spotlight to search the banks and then the light will temporarily stun the frog while the other person quickly gigs and bags it. We keep them in crawfish sacks in an ice chest till we get home. It's best if you clean them right away when you get home. It can make for a long night but it's one of the major forms of entertainment around here! lol


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you tell me more? I never seen or heard anythig about this kind of pastime . How big are the frogs and I take it that you eat them and if so how do you prepare them .For me I don't like snakes and spiders so I stay where it's cold. So I would like to here about the adventures If I highjacked the thread we can start a new one one Froging experances


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How big are the frogs and I take it that you eat them and if so how do you prepare them


They are Bullfrogs, but will vary some in size. Bigger is better.

You cut off the back legs, skin them, and fry them. 

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=frog+legs&aq=f&oq=&aqi=[/ame]


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

we just call them gigs,,,,there is 3-4-5-prong gigs. there is fish gigs bigger and smaller ones for frogs....bout all you need is a 5-6ft handle but i have seen 12 ft ones.......you will need a sack the old burlaps were best...one man or woman is the sackman and other is the gigger...you can take turns....you have to hold the light on them real steady while the gigger moves in.. most times if it is in the water you hold it down and reach and grab legs with your other hand.... you clean by first holding it by legs and whomping it's head on a anvil type deal....then you cut skin above hips,ring it grab with pliers and it pulls right off....cut off the legs and there you go....

you will need
lights more than one,in case one burns out.
sack--minnow bucket will work..
fishin license unless on your own land.
check to see if frog season is in.
gig or gigs.
a smoker is really good to keep bugs away- i think smoking came from a frog gigger........ 
some folks wade-swim and some boat.some walk the bank/////
my dad once made a frog flapper, a piece of mine belt on a stick,worked good on rocks.
have fun and be legal........


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Always waded in the water. We used a coat hanger bent into a 'keyring' circle to string the frogs on. I liked to tie off the cuffs of my pants so's nothing could crawl up my pants leg. Take a diagonal cutting pliers with you, specially if your lake/river is rocky. You can use them to dress up the barbs if you wear them on rocks. Don't gig snakes or *****---they very much take offense to it.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I ain't never gigged frogs before either. However, we use to fish for them. We would use a long cane pole with a bright crappie jig tied on the end of the line and dangle it close in front of the frog. The frog would zip it with it's toungue and we would hook em and lift right into the boat. Don't have to do this at night but you can if you want.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Preferred method here usta be .22 hollow points, break that bone inna their back and they went nowheres. A3-5 cell flashlight, or 6volt lantern, a gunny sack to carry them in, 2-3 people that could take turns shooting and increase the bag limit, a coupla good frog laden ponds and you had the makins fer a delicious meal..beatsa he-l outa Big Rockpiles groundhog..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a lot of fun with a bow and arrows also. Most times it will pin them down, but sometimes they jump in the water with your arrow.
I would use cheap wooden arrows and a 35 lb recurve bow. If they swam off with an arrow, they would normally die and float up by the time you could circle the pond.


----------

